# Has anyone ever camped at the Renaissance Festival ?



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Any tips on your stay. She will be camping at the family campgrounds.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Yes, and I can honestly say it was wild. If you have minors with you, stay on the family side or they'll likely be exposed to things you won't want them around.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------

